# Emperor's deal with Chaos



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have tried to find this deal that he made with Chaos but I could find no reference to it in print. Does anyone know what the deal entailed and where it can be found?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What deal? 

BOOM!

[Calls in the cleaning crew]


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I cant remember for sure, but i believe "A Thousand Sons" and "The First Heretic" both give information that the Emperor bargained with the chaos gods to create the primarchs. If im not mistaken the emperor made the deal for Geller fields ( the ones that protect from the warp?) to be created small enough for the primarch pods and for help on biologically creating the primarchs themselves.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Just found this while reading primarch souls.


Ferrus Manus said:


> Another thing is that the emperor bargained with the Chaos gods in order to create the primarchs, so its kinda like how to gods use a small part of themselves to create and demons and then reabsorb them, but of course the emperor deceived the gods and kept the primarchs for himself, so do you think it could be that the Gods have a had a missing "part" of themselves the whole time and now finally hunt for the souls of the primarchs to become whole again?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

A key word here is 'supposedly'. Theres no hard, concrete evidence to confirm whether or not the Emperor made any deal. The only thing we have is what the gods told the primarchs and astartes they were attempting to corrupt and turn against the Emperor, nothing they say can be taken as fact. It's entirely open to your own interpretation, i for one don't believe it. I believe it was yet another effort by the gods to manipulate the primarchs and astartes.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> A key word here is 'supposedly'. Theres no hard, concrete evidence to confirm whether or not the Emperor made any deal. The only thing we have is what the gods told the primarchs and astartes they were attempting to corrupt and turn against the Emperor, nothing they say can be taken as fact. It's entirely open to your own interpretation, i for one don't believe it. I believe it was yet another effort by the gods to manipulate the primarchs and astartes.


The vise Angel of Blood has spoken, and I fully agree with him. k:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok ... I was wondering because I had never heard of it before and then all of the sudden I read about it three different times in one day.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> A key word here is 'supposedly'. Theres no hard, concrete evidence to confirm whether or not the Emperor made any deal. The only thing we have is what the gods told the primarchs and astartes they were attempting to corrupt and turn against the Emperor, nothing they say can be taken as fact. It's entirely open to your own interpretation, i for one don't believe it. I believe it was yet another effort by the gods to manipulate the primarchs and astartes.


Whilst that is true, it should be noted that Magnus makes reference to the Emperor making such bargains in _A Thousand Sons_, in a fairly off-hand manner IIRC. So these _"accusations"_ arn't just coming from daemons - Magnus seems certain about it, i'll have to double check but it may have been the case that the Emperor had even told him about such deals.

Personally I'm more open to the idea of the Emperor bargaining with chaos. I think it opens up the Emperor's character a bit more as perhaps flawed and not as perfect as the Imperium would have you believe. It also further justifies the power of the Primarchs, and perhaps adds a different spin on their corruption.


----------

